# How bad is rain for a bike?



## Dave In Florida (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's the deal, my wife and I try to go to a local trail twice a week after work for a ride. The only way its possible is to bring our bikes in the back of my truck and go right after work. 

The problem is, living in Florida, there's a 40% chance of rain every afternoon so I have to bring them and hope there's no rain over the trails in the afternoon. Occasionally I get stuck in the rain with the bikes though. 

I purchased a couple of cheapy nylon bike covers from Nashbar but they won't stay on the bikes while driving. As such, sometimes the bikes get wet 

It really pains me to see them getting rained on, but how bad is the rain on the bikes? On my new Redline monocog, the chain develops very light flash rust which is the only visible "damage" but how bad is it for the seats, brake rotors, etc to get rained on? 

When not en route, the bikes are always kept in my garage so its not like they stay outside constantly, but what damage am I doing to my bikes getting them wet and what can I do to prevent further damage? (I'm working on a new cover setup but its probably a month or two off)


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

Water is bad. It will rust/corrode any bare metal quickly. If you can dry it off right away it's not a big issue. But constantly getting wet will be a problem.

Could you get a cover for your truck? How about a tarp with eyelets that you can tie down?


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 27, 2007)

Most frames and components of modern bikes will stand up to rain pretty well, unless it's a steel frame, or has cheap steel cables (not stainless), or cheap components. If it gets wet, wipe it down good and relube/oil cables and moving parts. Many nuts and screws are not stainless or aluminum and will quickly rust. The big problems are when water washes lube out of components, chains, and especially bearings. The bottom bracket bearings are highly vulnerable if water gets in the tubes.


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Don't ever get your bike wet. Its bad. Mud is really bad, stay out of that. Dirt isn't good either so you shouldn't even take your mountain bike off paved roads and bikes paths. Actually you should only ride indoors in an evironmentally controlled facility. 









Sorry couldn't resist. Just keep you chain lubed with an oil based lube, and also the derailer pivots (doesn't have to be as much as the chain though). If you know how, check your hubs and headset and bottom bracket. If you don't just take it to a shop a couple of times a year. But honestly bikes are very durable (especuially single speeds) so it will be fine in the rain. But i know what you mean, I hate it when I see my bike getting rained on and do my best to avoid it when I can.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Rain is good for*

the bike, just ask any of us that ride in the PNW in rainforests.

Rain won't do squat to aluminium, stainless steel, or other parts, as long as you keep the dirt out and the moving parts well lubed. Salt water is a different matter.

If it wears out, then it's time to replace parts; it's mountain bike made for use/abuse, not a museum piece requiring special care.

If we know it's raining, we occasionally will 'plastic bag' the saddle to get to trailhead, where the saddle gets saturated anyway.

Once in while, turn the ride upside down (saddle removed) and drain any water from the BB.

Jim


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

It's a misconception that stainless steel doesn't rust. It's still steel and it WILL rust if exposed to the elements for long. I also ride in Florida and I'm having the same problems. Not to mention the sandy/muddy environment which is horrible for your drivetrain, way worse than the water is. Avoid submersing anything in water, but I doubt a shower now and then is going to do any damage. Bikes are pretty well sealed these days. I do agree on taking the saddle out and draining the bike now and then tho.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Sorry, you're wrong...*

here's what Scientific American has to say:

SciAm.com > Ask the Experts > Chemistry

Here.

You may see a little oxidization staining on the surface, but it doesn't rust through, or degrade anywhere near the point of failure or problem.

Jim


----------



## xocomaox (Jun 6, 2008)

Jim311 said:


> It's a misconception that stainless steel doesn't rust. It's still steel and it WILL rust if exposed to the elements for long.


Ah, someone that actually knows what they are talking about.


----------



## littlekid (Jan 24, 2008)

You have nothing to worry about, as long you do some maintnance ie. wiping residual water off with clean towel/rag and periodically lubing chain and pivot points. I do ALOT of saltwater fishing and a good MTB is akin to a good reel or other component on the boat. With some "moderate" maintinance it will last. On a side note, on my reels/rods and other parts of my flatsboat I've been using Penn's Rod and Reel cleaner as a cleaner and preventative. This stuff is amazing, it prevents salt and water buildup and leaves a thin layer on any surface. I spray it on the bike frame and all parts(not grips or shift handles very slick) then wipe off excess with a clean rag and I'm ready to go. My bike got soaked the other day and I all had to do was bounce the bike a couple off times and the water fell right off. It's made in Daytona Beach by XR-1 and can be bought at Wal-Mart or most fishing stores. Oh, I don't use it on my chain b/c it's really too light for chain wear. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

It's no worse for your bike than it is for your car. Most half decent, offroad worthy MTB's have sealed hubs, sealed bottom brackets, the forks are obviously well sealed, and much everything else is only marginally effected by plain old water - your frame is protected by paint, your chain and cluster most likely have a nickel or chrome plating, and your headset bearings are swimming in grease. Most other aluminium parts are sealed with paint or anodized. 

Most manufacturers of MTB's do occasionally expect riders to actually ride these bikes offroad, and have thought of basic durability issues, LOL.

Depending on the seat, it can soak up water, which isn't ideal - simple fix is tying a shopping back over that on the way home. 

Really, it won't kill your bike - I douse mine with the hose when it gets dirty and it's fine. What will cause problems is putting the bike away caked in mud - the dirt holds the moisture a lot longer, and there are various bacteria and substances in wet soil that will rapidly rust your chain if it's left on - so if your bike is muddy, hose all that crap off before putting it away.

If you are really worried about water just chamois the bike off before you put it away, clean the chain and lube it. Regular car polish on the frame's paint job will see water skid off and make it easier to keep clean.


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

Getting your bike wet is no biggie. It's what happens after the ride that counts.

Watery mud should be hosed off (+soap if you're anal) and then towel drying the parts that like to rust (chain, discs, sprockets) is a good idea. Make sure not to use a greasy towel on your discs! Clean paper only. A chain lube afterwards is nice if its been awhile...

The biggest deal in keeping your bike from corrosion is where you store it. Mine goes in a dehumidified basement. Water evaporates quickly. Keeping it in your shed only helps the humidity/water do its thing.


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

It's a bike. I'll get a new one as soon as this one is 3-4 years old. So I'll use the crap out of it and that's it. If it was a Ferrari, $hit, i'd drive the fukk out of it anyways. Why get it when you don't use it.

We are talking about something that costs a few grand. And if you ride it twice a week you are getting a whole lot of use out of it. I'm here in Florida as well and I'm not worried about getting it wet. I even take it over to Daytona and do a run on the beach sometimes. Just maintain it when you are back. I spray my bike off after every ride, look over the parts and relube everything that needs lubing. Voila...


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Water will rust stainless? I better never turn on my kitchen sink again.

FYI: My rainwater catchbasin next to my house is stainless steel and there is zero rust on the entire thing. It's, oh, about 25 years old ... probably more, but I can only say for certain it was there since I can remember, which was when I was maybe 4 yrs old. You might want to ask Delorean owners why their cars arent't coated in rust as well, they're stainless steel ... no paint or clearcoat..

As for the ACTUAL question, I get my bikes wet all the time. In fact, I use water to clean my bike; novel. Various bolts will rust because they're either steel or a low grade of stainless, but it's generally irrelevant since the threads are greased and, therefore, won't rust. My cables all look perfect (these guys see TONS of rain and water), as do all the Alu parts on my bike (ie: almost all of them).

As others have mentioned, be wary of the bottom bracket collecting water (it eventually gets there, so just flip the bike once in a while with the seat off to drain it). Also, try not to make a point to blast the bikes with water, as this will push out the grease and replace it with grit and water. Another area where water gets in is the headset, as many of them aren't sealed well from the bottom; I stuff a rag in the hole when the bike is upsidedown to catch as much stray water as I can.


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

ettore said:


> Water will rust stainless? I better never turn on my kitchen sink again.
> 
> FYI: My rainwater catchbasin next to my house is stainless steel and there is zero rust on the entire thing. It's, oh, about 25 years old ... probably more, but I can only say for certain it was there since I can remember, which was when I was maybe 4 yrs old. You might want to ask Delorean owners why their cars arent't coated in rust as well, they're stainless steel ... no paint or clearcoat..


http://nhml.com/resources_NHML_Rusting-Stainless.php

Stainless steel is neither stainless nor rust proof....resistant for sure. I'm sure there are different grades just like any other material that would influence the corrosion resistant qualities of stainless steel.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you try reading that article by any chance? You might notice that you proved the "stainless doesn't rust" people correct.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

tlg said:


> Water is bad. It will rust/corrode any bare metal quickly. If you can dry it off right away it's not a big issue. But constantly getting wet will be a problem.
> 
> Could you get a cover for your truck? How about a tarp with eyelets that you can tie down?


Ignore this "advice."


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

All of my bikes love the rain. So do I.


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

Jim311 said:


> It's a misconception that stainless steel doesn't rust.


This is just plain silly.

Please explain why my stainless steel sink, my stainless steel chainstay, all of the stainless steel fittings on my boat, all of the stainless steel fittings on my dad's 20 year old sailboat, etc., etc., have not rusted.

It's bad enough that you Florida guys suffer from the lack of elevation changes but to be dispensing that kind of silliness is really a bit too much.

p.s. Don't worry about your bike getting wet, just have fun.


----------



## OutThere (Dec 25, 2007)

*Keep ridin*

The rust caused by rain is minimal, it should take a long time to cause any real damage. As other posts suggest a good wipe off and lube will limit/ rule out any rust.Also gear cables, chains and cassettes get replaced quite often.
And not forgettin Zoolander's qoute "moisture is the essence of wetness" store bike in a dry place


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Not always possible but sometimes i will put my bike near a radiator after a wet ride.I always take my seat post out and turn the bike upside down.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

All "stainless" steel is not created equal.

I would not worry about rain falling on a bike. Leaving it wet for days might not be so good: get it cleanish and dry afterwards. Lube the chain.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

JimC. said:


> Once in while, turn the ride upside down (saddle removed) and drain any water from the BB.


Drill a hole in the BB shell Jim! I've done that with all my bikes but forgot to ask the builder of my new psyco-cross frame to do it. I didn't need to - it came with two holes.


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

ettore said:


> Did you try reading that article by any chance? You might notice that you proved the "stainless doesn't rust" people correct.


What?

I read the article and it said that stainless steel if treated correctly will last but the last 2/3 of the article focuses on manufacturing stainless steel so that the steel keeps it's "stainless" properties.

The thing about grinding sparks and weld spatter keeps some people I work with up at night because it is near impossible to decontaminate damaged stainless steel. Not great when when your working with one off parts worth tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

I need some help. I am sitting here trying to talk my wife into letting me buy a carbon framed mountain bike. She isn't going for it and I'm getting absolutely nowhere. 

I would appreciate it if everyone could come up with a whole bunch of reasons why my aluminum frame won't last, that it is going to crumble up and fall apart in short time, and I therefore I really need that carbon bike. Maybe because it's carbon, like a diamond, it will last forever. I wonder if she would go for that? 

I live down here in Florida too and we're now getting lot's of rain. Our rain forecasts say 40% chance of rain every day, but we are always in the 40%. 

P.S. I don't care if the reasons are absolute total b.s. Just give me something that sounds good to help my argument. My wife was a health care administration major and she doesn't know squat about materials science.


----------



## SimonMW (Mar 12, 2007)

These bikes are designed for the outdoors, and that includes, mud, rain, sand, dirt, snow, everything.

Ride in the rain, just keep the components lubed and maintained. That's all there is to it. Don't be one of the wimpy types who only ride in fair weather


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not sure about carbon bikes. I know it's very strong but I keep reading articles here and out on the Internet that people are having trouble with carbon breaking?!

Anyways, yes there are different grades of Stainless. I think its the amount of Chrome they put in it that prevents rust. However, I used to see rust stains in my Stainless steel sink and didn't know where it came from. Come to find out that there is a chemical reaction when i put a cheap set of forks into my sink and water stays there, it doesn't happen with a more expensive set of utensils. The fork isn't rusty and the rust from the sink is easily wiped off. I can't explain it, but it's definitely rust that is there.

In regards to the bike, i would only be worried about cheap bolts, aluminum doesn't rust. My wifes bike got rusty bolts on the stem when the water rests in them. I'll replace them when it becomes more obvious. Another thing is, oxygen will not touch your bike in places it is painted. If you have a steel frame I'd be looking at places where the paint is chipped or damaged....

Don't worry about it.....


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

ettore said:


> Did you try reading that article by any chance? You might notice that you proved the "stainless doesn't rust" people correct.


Yes and it says that stainless steel rusts.  But I don't need to read it to know that I have stainless steel objects that rust. Knives are very typical.....saltwater fishing gear.....very typical.


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *tlg*
_Water is bad. It will rust/corrode any bare metal quickly. If you can dry it off right away it's not a big issue. But constantly getting wet will be a problem._

_Could you get a cover for your truck? How about a tarp with eyelets that you can tie down?_



urinal mint said:


> Ignore this "advice."


Ignore this "ignore" 

With the exception of stainless water will rust/corrode any bare metal (ie. steel / alum.) quickly.

As the OP mentioned, his issue is having his bikes in the back of his truck twice a week possibly getting rained on. Living in Fla, he's got the added problem of a salt water environemnt expediting rust/corrosion. Salt water will even corrode most stainless steels! Saltwater expedites galvanic reaction. Put together aluminum and stainless or stainless and carbon fiber (these materials are on different points on the galvanic scale) and say hello to super speeded corrosion. How's a siezed seat post sound?

Keeping them dry is far easier than the constant maintenance of drying and lubing everything on the bike that can rust/corrode. Every screw and mating thread unless stainless or Ti. will begin to rust. Wet seats suck too. If riding in wet conditions you should be using a wet lube on the chain. Living in Fla. with a sandy environment and wet lube is a whole other problem.

"Stainless steels get their corrosion resistance by the formation of a very thin surface film, called the passive film, which forms on the surface in the presence of oxygen. Therefore, stainless steels usually have poor corrosion resistance in low-oxygen environments, such as *under deposits, in mud, or in tight places, called crevices, where structures or hardware are attached*. All of the stainless steels except the best of the specialty alloys will suffer from pitting or crevice corrosion when immersed in seawater. One of the best 300-series stainless steels is type 316. Even this alloy will, *if unprotected, start corroding under soft washers, in o-ring grooves*, or any other tight crevice area in as little as one day, and it is not unusual to have penetration of a tenth of an inch in a crevice area after only 30 days in seawater. "
*Corrosion Control: Galvanic Corrosion and Stainless Steel*
*By -* Harvey P. Hack, PhD.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

urinal mint said:


> It's bad enough that you Florida guys suffer from the lack of elevation changes but to be dispensing that kind of silliness is really a bit too much.


We don't need no stinkin' mountains!


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

daleksic said:


> However, I used to see rust stains in my Stainless steel sink and didn't know where it came from. Come to find out that there is a chemical reaction when i put a cheap set of forks into my sink and water stays there, it doesn't happen with a more expensive set of utensils.


 Galvanic reaction between dissimilar metals.



> In regards to the bike, i would only be worried about cheap bolts,


 Price is irrelevant. It's quality, which doesn't always come with price.



> aluminum doesn't rust.


 It corrodes and pits. Especially in saltwater environments and/or when in contact with dissimilar metals. Aluminum seat post, steel frame, and a little water.... :nono:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

urinal mint said:


> This is just plain silly.
> 
> Please explain why my stainless steel sink, my stainless steel chainstay, all of the stainless steel fittings on my boat, all of the stainless steel fittings on my dad's 20 year old sailboat, etc., etc., have not rusted.
> 
> ...


:skep:

I could show you pictures of rusted stainless hardware on any of the bikes I own. But that's cool, I'll continue to disseminate my silliness!


----------



## littlekid (Jan 24, 2008)

Not to derail. But, having a bike is like a relationship. If you forgo some regular "maintenance" the relationship will fall apart. IMO, half the joy of a relationship/bike ownership is the "maintenance". Doing the maintanance maintains the peace (uuooommmm); ancient chinese proverb.


----------

